# New arrivals at the AHM



## Tieleader (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey,guys. This little guy showed up at our door this week. Thought you all might want a peek. Additionally, our Panzer I is due sometime soon. Also received word that we have a M10 Achilles TD , prototype Panzer IVG with Hydrostatic drive and U-Boat wintergarden to show up sometime. I already posted about the PBY.
The two early Curtiss biplanes are already here but are awaiting the rigger/stringer pros to put them together. The Neuiport 28 is also confirmed. Obviously I'll supply pixs when able!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 9, 2019)

The first of the two Curtiss birds was put together today. This is a 1914 Curtiss Model F. It does fly.
The two gentlemen in front are Dr. Bob Collings (founder, CEO of the Collings Foundation),left, And Rob Collings,right,VP and head pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 9, 2019)

The guys start to unbox and assembly the Curtiss Pusher. It's 1909 Model find in an attic !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Jun 13, 2019)

A bit of background on Yellow Ten:

It was acquired by my late-great friend & colleague Doug Champlin, who bought it incomplete from a Santa Barbara (?) trade school early 70s. Doug sent it to Germany for the first restoration. Herr Dr. Prof. Tank Himself was involved, and in fact asked Doug if he'd race the Dora at Reno. Doug of course aghast: WHY WOULD I DO THAT? Tank said, Vell, I know that the Dora is faster than the Mustang becauss I outran four of dem ofer de factory one day...

Second restoration was here in Mesa, AZ, c. 1990, and when Doug sold his collection to the Seattle Museum of Flight, the Dora was the lone item not sold because, as the only one in private hands, there was no price comparison. 

Sidebar: the manuals were printed in Gothic script (Fraktur) which present-day Germans have trouble reading. But I knew an extremely literate AF brat who had a classical education. She said "Send me what you need translated" so we did. And she did. (Now she teaches medieval lit at Oxford.)

We got the Jumo running, and it was a treat to hear, but I doubt that FHC cranks it up much. Already has a flying A model.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 13, 2019)

Barrett said:


> A bit of background on Yellow Ten:
> 
> It was acquired by my late-great friend & colleague Doug Champlin, who bought it incomplete from a Santa Barbara (?) trade school early 70s. Doug sent it to Germany for the first restoration. Herr Dr. Prof. Tank Himself was involved, and in fact asked Doug if he'd race the Dora at Reno. Doug of course aghast: WHY WOULD I DO THAT? Tank said, Vell, I know that the Dora is faster than the Mustang becauss I outran four of dem ofer de factory one day...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the intell!
Was the second restoration when the Smithsonian's D-9's and D-13 wings were finally swapped out to the correct airframes? If so that's where I got Jerry Crandall's little stash of parts from. Would have loved to have met Mr. Champlin just to shake his hand and thank him for all his efforts to preserve these wonderful birds for future generations. Does Paul Allen still hold the pink slip on her?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 29, 2019)

Another goody arrived this week. This a wintergarden platform from a U Boat.


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 23, 2019)

The guys are hard at work. Starting to take shape!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 17, 2019)

The guys finished the jigsaw puzzle, Now on the show room floor. There is no plan for a full restoration. This is for a Type VII U Boat.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 24, 2019)

This M10 Achilles showed up today. A little dusty from the road but you get the idea. There is Israeli paint under some of the chips , so....? Also note the massive breach of the 17 pounder gun!




For those of you interested here's a full walkie link!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Link seems to be missing.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2019)

No, it isn't. Just click the small pic below and you will be moved to the gallery..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Wurger said:


> No, it isn't. Just click the small pic below and you will be moved to the gallery..


Ahhh yes i see, thanks


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 25, 2019)

Forgot to add the dog that came with the trailer! So cute.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 15, 2019)

Early Curtiss ? prop.


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 15, 2019)

The contractor finished up few more ground effects.


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 12, 2020)

Couple new donations. A small Bosche generator from a Tiger tank and a Japanese observation scope.
Also found out we're getting a fifth Sherman tank from the Marines, a second M5 Stuart tank and a British Marmon Harrington armored car. The Fw-190F and Rosie are described as "imminent" in delivery.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 10, 2020)

Bit of an update. Alas the Sherman and Stuart are a no go. The Marmon and a/c and still a go. The Wulf is ready to have paint put on it.


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 16, 2020)

Our 75mm Sherman, one of them anyways, is undergoing an overdue interior restoration to make her presentable for the tank driving school. If any of you saw the James Garner movie "Tank" this is the star. I'm told she is also in about seven frames of the "Blue Brothers" movie as well. If you've ever wondered what a gutted Sherman looks like wonder no more!
Okay, technically not a new arrival but I thought it interesting enough to share...
I'll post the finished project later!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 14, 2020)

The rest of the Panzer 1A showed up along with a Ju188 BMW 801 engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 14, 2020)

More

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 14, 2020)

last batch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 12, 2020)

Our F6F-3 N 'cat showed up from hiding at Worcester airport. A tremendously roomy cockpit to sit in unlike our Bf 109 ! They're still working on getting the proper radar radome. The P-40B that was at Pearl Harbor on the day is scheduled to show up in a couple weeks hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2020)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> More


What is the story of the Jumo ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 19, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> What is the story of the Jumo ?


You mean the BMW 801 in the pixs?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> You mean the BMW 801 in the pixs?


Yes.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yes.


off a Junkers Ju-188. Don't know where they got it from.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 22, 2020)

Our Pearl Harbor P-40B showed up this week. I don't have a full walk around under sunlight so you'll have to use your imagination on the colors. No I don't know where the engine came from. Not the best photographer but I did the best I could under the lighting conditions.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice. Is this the airworthy example, that used to be based at Duxford, UK ?


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 28, 2020)

the guys are starting to put the hull together on the panzer I. also a couple of shots of the interior of the F6F-3N. not the clearest pixs but you get the idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice, but can yoy make the pictures large? It is a button wheh you post or reply with a picture.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)

It would be better if these would stayed attached in that way. The shots are large in size and that may cause the trouble with uploading, scrolling of pages for all guys who have the slower net connection.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 29, 2020)

I would think we would be beyond the fax modem ?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)

Always you may click the pics and open the forum image browser.


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 8, 2021)

A couple of ww1 guns recently added. Somewhere around here there is also a WW1 German trench motor. Update :the FW-190F-8 is being painted now, the engine has been run and the airplane 
will be put on display at the museum this fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Tieleader (Jun 27, 2021)

last acquisition.








Rare and Iconic SBD-5 Dauntless of World War II Coming to the American Heritage Museum - The American Heritage Museum


Rare and Iconic SBD-5 Dauntless of World War II Coming to the American Heritage Museum Douglas SBD-5 BuNo 36177 to be Moved from Hawaii to Hudson, MA to Become Core Part of Pacific War Exhibit. On the 79th Anniversary of the Battle of Midway, the turning point of World War II in the Pacific...




www.americanheritagemuseum.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 17, 2021)

Uniforms, uniforms and more uniforms.
Also "Bazooka Charlie" Carpenter's (Rosie the Rocketer pilot) uniform, a WW1 ambulance uniform, the original Witchcraft jacket, a couple of "Hanoi Hilton" prison uniforms to be used in the Hilton cell blocks display when finished. Using the original materials of course!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Tieleader (Aug 29, 2021)

Ford GAF engine used in a M26 Pershing. Both American and German data plates. Also a new series of posters for the wall.
Update : our SBD is expected in the first week of December.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 12, 2021)

M36 Jackson. Arrived in Europe at the end of WW2 and served most of it's life in Yugoslavian army. It was refitted with a T55 engine somewhere along the line. This is going to be replaced with an overhauled Ford GAA (from Germany 1971). It will have a full restoration over the winter.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 12, 2021)

more. The turret top armor was a factory fit not the usual field mod kit.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 12, 2021)

more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2021)

Nice tankie.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Tieleader (Dec 12, 2021)

A couple of unboxed outfits from the WW1 collection. The flight outfit belonged to Eddie Rickenbacher. In don't know the history of the other one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------

